# Star Trek Blueprints



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

The link was posted over on Starship Modeler:

http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/blueprints-main2.html

James


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool !  
Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

James, 
Thanks for posting the link!
Half of the set, I did not know existed, and eight I have, and four I have wanted.
This is an awesome site.

Lloyd


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Most excellent link, I have most of them but a couple I don't


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Great link, thanks!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

last winter i went to a contractors trade show and one blueprint comany was using the refit blueprints (among others) to demonstrate their huge printer. very cool. i got a set almost the size of the new pl kit!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Great site! Love that six lane bowling alley under the hangar deck!


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

capt Locknar said:


> Most excellent link, I have most of them but a couple I don't


 
Cool Site. If you are only missing a couple, then you are ahead of me. I own the following (of what is listed on the site): 

Star Trek Blueprints (Constitution-class plans by Franz Joseph)
General Plans: U.S.S Independence NCC-F1300 MK-XVI Freighter
Space Station K-7
Romulan "Bird of Prey" Cruiser Blueprints
Book of Klingon Plans: D7 Class Battle Cruiser
Klingon Bird of Prey (by Lawrence Miller)
Star Trek: The Motion Picture Official Blueprints (by David Kimble)
U.S.S Enterprise NCC-1701A Deck Plans (Strategic Design/David Schmidt)
U.S.S. Enterprise Bridge Blueprints – Revised
U.S.S. Federation Class Dreadnought Blueprints
Glenn Class Fleet Survey Vessel U.S.S. Grissom
U.S.S. Saladin Destroyer / Scout Blueprints
U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701D Blueprints


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

KUROK said:


> Great site! Love that six lane bowling alley under the hangar deck!


For more discussion regarding the bowling alley, see the "Refit Enterprise B-Deck details" thread, posts 4, 5, 9 and 11.


----------



## Jag2112 (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad everyone is enjoying my site.

With many more blueprints to scan, I'm always open to suggestions on which of the available sets of prints I should focus on next.

So if any of you have a preference, just let me know.

Thanks again,

John
www.cygnus-x1.net
Home of the Star Trek LCARS Blueprints Database Site


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Commander Dan said:


> Cool Site. If you are only missing a couple, then you are ahead of me. I own the following (of what is listed on the site):
> 
> Star Trek Blueprints (Constitution-class plans by Franz Joseph)
> General Plans: U.S.S Independence NCC-F1300 MK-XVI Freighter
> ...


Yeah I have the same ones you do plus a few more. Some that aren't even listed on there but they are in a box somewhere. I have the hardest time unpacking once we get moved somewhere lol. I prefer the more prominet designs versus the less familiar designs.


----------



## omen (Mar 30, 2005)

I have been looking forward to the Star Fleet Tac Database Series 1 and 2 blueprints. My two cents, for what it is worth. Thank you for posting everything else. I am a Rush fan too, nice site. 

Eric


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I am a Rush fan, too. I listen to him almost every day.


----------



## omen (Mar 30, 2005)

Come to think of it, yah, both Rush and Rush. Ditto.


----------

